# Service history



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

Morning all
Is there anyway to find the service history of my TT .
Thanks 
John


----------



## Drift (Jun 14, 2020)

Install the myAudi app and get that set up. Inside the "Service Plan" area it should list your service history.


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

Drift said:


> Install the myAudi app and get that set up. Inside the "Service Plan" area it should list your service history.


Thanks 
Is it just a matter of downloading the app


----------



## Drift (Jun 14, 2020)

You'll need to register and verify you're the owner too. The info should be in the app.


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

Drift said:


> You'll need to register and verify you're the owner too. The info should be in the app.


I have got as far as name and vin number but can’t seem to find out how to complete the set up


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if you don't have a code (a sticker attached to the keys when bought brand-new) to insert, you must ask to dealer for linking the VIN to the owner (you)


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Drift said:


> Install the myAudi app and get that set up. Inside the "Service Plan" area it should list your service history.


I have a pretty early production model 2015. And none of my Audi service history is shown there. Despite being marked as owner and everything set up.
So it may depend on the service centre, whether they log it digitally?

Thank god I have it in my physical service book.


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> if you don't have a code (a sticker attached to the keys when bought brand-new) to insert, you must ask to dealer for linking the VIN to the owner (you)


Do I have to call into dealers to sort this


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Jboy33 said:


> Do I have to call into dealers to sort this


Yes you have to. I did it with my 2nd hand car.
You just need to “mark” that dealership as “your primary Audi partner” on the MyAudi website before that.
Depending on how prude they are. They may ask for additional documentation…or none at all


----------



## Curlytoppz (Sep 27, 2021)

I don’t have the code either. Are the dealership likely to be able to help if they are not an Audi dealership? They seem a bit clueless about Audi. I am currently arguing with them for a sat nav issue. When o test drove the car I asked if it had sat nav and was told it did but the SD card was stored separate to the car. When I bought the car I asked where the SD card was and they said it was missing and they would order a new one. I have chased this up three weeks later and been told the car does not have sat nav 🤷‍♀️


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you need an authorized dealer to pair the car with owner


----------

